# How to check hard drive health on FreeBSD



## cyrille (May 21, 2019)

"How do I read my hard disk/SSD health using smartctl command on FreeBSD operating system? How can I hard drive health on FreeBSD and find out if my disk is dying?"









						How to check hard drive health on FreeBSD - nixCraft
					

FreeBSD hard drives health checkup. Learn how to check hard drive health on FreeBSD using smartctl to test If FreeBSD server's hard disk is dying.




					www.cyberciti.biz
				




A post in  NixCraft yesterday


----------



## bjs (May 21, 2019)

Install sysutils/smartmontools... Then read smartctl (8)


----------



## cyrille (May 21, 2019)

Yes I kknow, thx 
just to share this publication....


----------



## ralphbsz (May 21, 2019)

My answer would be: Exactly like on most other operating systems: Use smartctl and the other smartmontools.  The only part that is FreeBSD specific is: how to install the package (pkg versus yum), and the naming convention for disks (/dev/ada versus /dev/sd).


----------



## stratacast1 (May 28, 2019)

Definitely sysutils/smartmontools as bjs said. Originally when I was new to ZFS, I was ignorant and thought ZFS would detect disk failures and put my pool in a degraded state. I think it does when the disk has a complete failure. It didn't when one of my drives had bad sectors. I would suggest some sort of an alert system for it too so you get an email/sms/whatever when a drive is failing.


----------

